# Clear Pin Fuzzy Target



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Play with different peep aperature sizes, dot sizes, and sight radii.


----------



## DFoltin (Jul 29, 2017)

Is it fuzzy? or to dim to see the target? As Bob said, playing with different peep 
sizes, and dots might help a little. If it's still to dim, you might try a sight light.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

speak to your optometrist It is possible that you were fitted with one eye sharp at distance and one eye sharp close up or some variation


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

Have you tried different pin colours? Mainly blue add its the last colour in the spectrum to be absorbed, hence blue sky, or as crazy as it sounds, take your contacts out and try clarifiers and verifiers,


----------



## cwhandyman (Jan 5, 2013)

I take my peep eye contact out


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

yo cant see two things at two different distances and see both clearly, so its a matter of degrees of clarity that you need to figure out, I like a clear aiming device so I have a slightly blurry target. If you make the target crystal clear you will have a blurry aiming device unless you use a dual lens but then the level will be blurry


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Interesting side story of mine. One time I shot a field round in a pouring rain. At distance, the field target face was just a white blur. I shot the round as good or better than if it were a clear target by just centering the target in the aperture. As FiFi says, you do not need a perfectly clear target.


----------



## slimgravy (Mar 27, 2016)

A while back I was fighting with same issue. I had a 4x and a 6x with a dot. What i ended up with was a ring and a 1.5 in the peep. I will say that both are pretty clear, but the deal for me is that I concentrate on the x and do not pay any attention to the ring. Not only is it better for me mentally, but optically it works better. I hold steadier too I believe as I'm not trying so much to get the pin to line up... if I see the x I break. In my sight picture, target it crystal clear and the ring is slightly soft. If I focus on the ring it will go sharp due to my eye accommodating to that distance. But target will go a blur. I am an optician so I have tried all sorts of contacts and there is NO magic pill...


----------



## M_Anderson (May 21, 2003)

Lots of good information has already been posted. But, here is my $0.02.

A verifier works similar to reading glasses. The function of a verifier is to bring the focus back towards the sight pins, making them easier to see. They are generally for the older archer who has lost the ability to focus on close-range objects like sight pins. One drawback to the use if a verifier is that it will make the target slightly blurrier. However, the sight pins will indeed become clearer. Specialty Archery usually tells archers to find a “happy medium” between being able to see both the pins fairly well and the target fairly well. However, we do not usually recommend a verifier with a scope and lens, as it leads to the target image being too blurry. 

A clarifier is designed to be used with a scope and lens. It is not designed to be used without another lens in front of it. It is designed to work with the lens and provide a clearer target image. Basically, it will shift the focus more towards the target and less on the sight pins. Consequently, one drawback to using a clarifier is that it will make the aiming dot or sight pin blurrier than when viewed without a clarifier. However, the clarifier will provide a much clearer target image than when using a scope without one. For selecting a clarifier, a general rule of thumb is that you should use a #0.5 or #1 clarifier for up to a 4X scope, a #1.5 or #2 clarifier for a 6x and a #3 clarifier for an 8X. But, these are suggestions only. 

Aperture size also plays a part in sight picture clarity. Generally, the smaller the aperture, the better and the more clear everything will be. However, decreasing size also leads to decreased light transmission, making for a darker target image.


----------



## westender (Sep 25, 2017)

I struggle with target panic at times. In general are people finding that clarifying the target or the pin, or vice versa, helps . . or switching from a fibre pin to a dot or ring of various size/colour helps?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

westender said:


> I struggle with target panic at times. In general are people finding that clarifying the target or the pin, or vice versa, helps . . or switching from a fibre pin to a dot or ring of various size/colour helps?


I don't have a problem with target panic and don't use a clarifier with my 4X lens, but I have issues shooting Indoors. Lighting is the killer and not seeing the pin all that well sure bothers me. I have a sight light that makes the pin show well.


----------



## sevanseriesta (Jul 7, 2017)

I tried dots with different colors and different pins and sizes with different colors.

I shoot better with Pins. Green messes with my vision indoors, I use blue or red the best. Next they yellow, and then green. I also use a sight light with a UV LED.

I shot my 4x lens without a clarifier, then I added a clarifier and wow what a difference. I am using the Hamske Clarifing setup with the adjustable peep sizes as well.


----------



## Chadl23 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a 6x and same issue, Added a clearifer and couldnt see my blue pin, so I threw a light on there and no problems.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I use a 4x lens and I experimented with different apertures until both target face and pin was clear.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

You might also consider an Axcel 31 or 41 scope with their crosshairs instead of a pin. 

The crosshairs have a circle in the center of the crosshairs.


----------



## gregcook (Oct 2, 2017)

Like others suggested trying out different peeps and pin setups will really help with target clarity. It took me almost of year of playing before I finally got to a setup that I liked.


----------

